# Sponge Filter



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

I know this may sound stupid, but when I was looking for a sponge filter for my 10g, I was having trouble finding it (and low on money) so I bought a box filter instead. My friend works at Petland and claims that they've never had sponge filters for sale, he was even confused when I asked him if he had any in stock. So I was just wondering if there was an easy DIY sponge filter that was money efficient and works really well. Is there a DIY sponge filter?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You could make a sponge filter out of your box filter, but don't bother, box filters will work just fine. The main difference is that with a box, you have to replace some of the floss (don't change it all at once) when it gets grungy. To make a sponge filter you need good filter grade sponge, and thick and thin rigid tubing like the top of your box. Making one sponge filter isn't cost effective, better to order online. It might be worth making if you needed a dozen or a weird shape.


----------



## Vinny (Aug 1, 2007)

If your looking for quality sponge filters, check out Jehmco. Just hook it up to a air pump, and viola.  

http://www.jehmco.com/html/hydro-sponge_filters.html


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

well i was planning on making a planted with my 10g sometime in the near future and i wanted something that was cost effective and very good lol. I WOULD use the box filter, but it kind of takes up some space that i would rather have plants in. I know all of this is off topic, but would it just be easier just to get a regular "hang on the back" filter rather than a box or a sponge?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Sponge and box filters are cheap biological filters, I like having one in additon to the hang on back, rather than as a replacement. They are great for fry tanks because they don't "eat" babies, but you can put a sponge over the intake of a hang on back. If you only have one tank a hang on tank for $20 is a wash with a sponge or box $5 + air pump $15. When you have more than one tank a big air pump $30 + 2 sponge or box filters $10 per tank gets cheaper with every tank you add. If you are only going to use hang on tank filters, adding a piece of sponge in addtion to the filter cartridge gives a good place for biology to stay when you replace the cartridge.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Heres a link to the basic, old style sponge. The upright grey ones do a better job, but this little one works fine for a fry tank or even a 1 gallon jar with eggs. I often say get a sponge filter when people want a cheap filter, a lot of kits come with air bubblers, so you might as well get some filtration from the pump.
http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp19170/si1382102/cl0/leesspongefilterround

If you can make something like the top of this, (air line going into bottom of wider tube) you can make your own filter out of a lot of stuff, even a wad of filter floss. Its ok to bury foam filters with substrate or plants, as long as you dig them up and squeeze out the grunge (into the waste water) when you change water. If you tied some plants to a few sticks you could effectively conceal one of these flat sponges.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

emc7 said:


> Heres a link to the basic, old style sponge. The upright grey ones do a better job, but this little one works fine for a fry tank or even a 1 gallon jar with eggs. I often say get a sponge filter when people want a cheap filter, a lot of kits come with air bubblers, so you might as well get some filtration from the pump.
> http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp19170/si1382102/cl0/leesspongefilterround


These are much too large for my 5G tanks as I have two of them (I believe that they are the same thing)
and
I have had two of these filters hooked up to air in a bucket on the back porch which I keep WC water in for two weeks and they still float.



emc7 said:


> ... you can make your own filter out of a lot of stuff, even a wad of filter floss. ...


I believe that something like this is "what I am after".

I can trim the foam to a much smaller size, "like 1" diameter" and place filter floss around the foam
but
how do I affix the filter floss to the foam?

TR


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

try rubber bands or a net bag (make from nylon stocking). In our club there is a killie guy who makes filter floss filters with 1" high upright tubes. If you needed a lot, you could buy the rigid tubing and cut to size.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

ill check that site out when i get home since im at school right now, but thanks for the additional info emc7


----------



## gemjunkie (Jan 20, 2005)

I have canisters, HOBs (hang on back) AND sponge filters. I'd have to recommend this style of sponge as I do NOT like the flat ones... 

http://www.jehmco.com/html/hydro-sponge_filters.html

OR

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp19170/si1379356/cl0/lustarhydrospongefilter1

No matter what size tank (I'm sorry but I could NEVER recommend anything smaller than a 20g as they are FAR too unstable) I have at least 2 forms of filtration OR nothing but a sponge filter.

You're right, they take up a little more room but are highly efficient once established.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

gemjunkie said:


> I have canisters, HOBs (hang on back) AND sponge filters. I'd have to recommend this style of sponge as I do NOT like the flat ones...
> 
> http://www.jehmco.com/html/hydro-sponge_filters.html
> 
> ...


I really do appreciate your posting the links.




gemjunkie said:


> ... I'm sorry but I could NEVER recommend anything smaller than a 20g as they are FAR too unstable ...


*One*
I absolutely agree when the tank operating conditions are attempted be uniform and steady state internally.

*Two*
Having said that all of us have tried to help folks who have 5 and 10 gallon tanks enjoy their fish and/or plants.

*Three*
I am accomplishing approximately 90% daily WC's for the two 5 gallon tanks from my main aquarium and hence do not rely upon the rudimentary mechanical and biological filtration furnished with the tanks.

TR


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The main issue I see with the flat ones is that the air line clogs at the narrowest point with calcium deposits, I have to clean with a paper clip. I agree the tall ones are better, but I had the flat ones first and they do work. The little one round is good for tanks that need cheap filtration without a lot of flow. I often tell people with bettas to get one.


----------



## Kribensis12 (Jan 1, 2008)

Theese one's are quite good: http://www.foxmillpets.com/cgi-bin/fmp/JNG35239.html
I have one for my 10g with fry. It work's well, and i like it!!!!!!!!


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

I refuse to pay for something I can build myself for 1/2 the price. 
But first you need to find the non toxic sponge  I got the idea from my friend Regina111 in Canada, who's filters I have used for years in my fry tanks, 
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y149/imakettle/filteration.jpg
But for my regular tanks, I wanted one that was more open, more porous. So where does one find a safe, non-treated porous sponge? It hit me when I was cleaning my AquaClear 500. They are large, cut in half, drilled & caulked onto a 4X4 tile? Perfect, Now I use not only those in my none fry tanks, but I use the AC sponges on all my HOB intakes, not only adds to my Bio, but keeps my filter media clean & working optimum 
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y149/imakettle/Tanks/IMG_7698.jpg


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

I've used a bunch - from old generic clones of the old Tetra Billi back in the 80's, to "Dirt Magnets" and Dirt Magnet clones, to the big Hydrosponge filters. I'm still using a few Hydrosponges, as well as at least one Dirt Magnet, but mostly I'm switching to the sponge filters from AngelsPlus:
http://www.angelsplus.com/FiltersSponge.htm

The flat square base and corner-hugging cube shape means that fish can't hide under or behind the filter (and since most of my sponge filters are in breeding or rearing tanks, that makes catching fish on auction day a royal PITA at times). Plus the price is good - about $5 each.
(the local fish club buys a bunch of these every few years, and sells them to the members at cost minus shipping - which is way cheaper than I can get a comparable filter anywhere else).

I've contemplated the exact same setup SueM mentioned - AC500 sponge, cut in half, mounted on slate - but locally I pay about $7-8 dollars per AC500 sponge, so I end up paying almost as much before I factor in the trouble I've had finding nice slate bottoms and time and effort.

I've also considered making a DIY sponge filter design I had seen that used the "replacement" sponges from the Hydrosponge, along with PVC.
If I can find the directions I'll post them here.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Thanks for the link. I've mostly been getting "used" sponge filters at the end of the ACA convention.


----------



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

So if I have an airpump and airstone and hook up a sponge on the airstone, does that a "sponge filter" make? I need it for my shrimp breeding tank and the problem is, even in a 3g tank I'm being told that a Hagen Elite Mini creates too strong of a current


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If you get the lift tube right, then yes. The air stone in the tube creates an upward current, and water gets drawn through the sponge from below. If you skip the air-stone and just use a tiny rigid tube, you can go even lower on flow.


----------

